
The making of a 4k demoscene production - fbeeper
http://erleuchtet.org/2011/06/white-one.html
======
geon
Some of the effects looks like fractals, with very intricate spiral and spiral
arms. Where did that come from? I didn't see anything in the article that
suggested it would be possible.

~~~
cupe
Hi. i made this and wrote the article. to be honest, i have no idea %)

